# Motherboard defekt? Ersatz?



## derphil89 (13. August 2016)

Hi,
folgende Situation: Ohne erkennbaren Grund fuhr der PC nicht mehr hoch. Das heißt, dass der Lüfter des Prozessors nicht mehr lief und auch das Netzteil sich nicht mehr drehte. Nun wurde vorschnell (wie sich herausstellte) ein neues Netzteil bestellt, doch weiterhin kein Lebenszeichen. Die LED, die den Standby-Strom auf dem Motherboard anzeigt, leuchtet, aber beim Einschalten tut sich gar nichts. Kein Piep-Ton, kein Drehen des Netzteils, keinerlei Wirkung. Mit altem und neuen Netzteil. 

Das alte Netzteil wurde dann in einem funktionierenden PC getestet und es funktioniert. Das ist also doch noch ganz. Dagegen funktioniert von getesteten drei funktionsfähigen Netzteilen kein einziges im defekten PC. Im Anhang habe ich mal die verbauten Komponenten angehangen. Welches Mainboard ist empfehlenswert? Der Preis sollte bei 50-80 € ungefähr liegen. Darf also gerne auch günstiger sein. 

Kann ich noch was am Mainboard testen oder lässt alles auf einen Defekt schließen? Welches Mainboard ist zu empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## Batze (13. August 2016)

Speicher und CPU könnten auch Defekt sein. Eventuelle Vorgehensweise.

Erstmal das Bios auf Null stellen indem du es per Jumper Kurzschließt. Wo der auf deinem Board ist der Anleitung entnehmen. Weißt du wie man sowas macht? Wenn nicht nochmal nachfragen.

Tut sich auch dann nichts, dann Speicher, Grafikkarte und alles was du sonst noch dran hast ausbauen/abklemmen. Nur Stromversorgung und CPU drin lassen. Monitor am Board Grafikkarte auch nicht anstöpseln. Es geht nur darum ob Board anfängt zu piepen oder nicht (Schadensquelle ermitteln).
Board einschalten und hören ob eben die berühmten Pieptöne kommen. Kommt nix dann hast du jetzt die Auswahl zwischen einer kaputten CPU/Mainboard. Da Speicher raus sind und dein Netzteil ja funktioniert fallen diese Teile also als Schadensquelle(außer es sind mehrere Teile defekt ) aus. 
Jetzt könntest du eine alte CPU einbauen falls du sowas noch hast, wenn nicht dann kann es CPU oder das Board sein, wobei ich eher auf das Board tippe. Das eine CPU durchbrennt passiert äußerst selten wenn sie nicht gerade übertaktet wurde oder der Lüfter ausgefallen ist, wobei moderne Boards da auch eine Warnung rausgeben. Boards gehen aber auch selten komplett kaputt heutzutage.

Bei Neukauf von Board oder CPU müsstest du wohl eh beides neu kaufen, oder du schaust dich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um. Denn, AM2 Boards gibt es neu nicht mehr und eine AM2 CPU passt und funktioniert nicht auf einem aktuellem AM3 Board. Hier und da gibt es zwar (Combo AM2+)Boards die das können, werden aber auch nicht mehr Neu verkauft, oder man muss lange suchen, lohnt eben nicht mehr. Und auch bei den AM2+ Boards, wo du eine AM3 CPU drauf bekommst müsstest du schauen wegen dem Speichercontroller. 

Was mich wundert, du hast 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher aber ein 32 Bit Betriebssystem. Also damit kannst du deine 16 GB gar nicht ausnutzen, oder ist das ein Auflistungs Fehler ?
Wundert mich auch das deine reine AM2 CPU mit DDR3 Speicher läuft oder lief, weil die CPU intern nur einen DDR2 Speichercontroller hat. Da müsste ich aber auch erstmal schauen wie es mit deiner CPU genau ist.

Aber versuch jetzt erstmal die Sachen mit dem Bios und dem Ausschluss der anderen Geräte. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2016)

Wenn es ohne erkennbaren Grund passiert UND das Board keinen mucks macht, scheint es am Board zu liegen. Bei RAM oder CPU würde das Board normalerweise zumindest kurz anlaufen und erst dann "meckern" oder abschalten. Aber eben nur "normalerweise" - man kann nichts ausschließen... 

Der PC ist aber quasi ein "Büro-PC", oder? Du kannst auch mal trotzdem testweise alle Laufwerke abstecken und mal nur einen der beiden RAM-Riegel verwenden, und beim CPU-Fan-Anschluss vlt mal nen Gehäuselüfter anschließen, denn vlt ist nur der Lüfter defekt, und dann startet das Board zur Sicherheit nicht.


Wenn Du nichts "besonderes" brauchst, dann wäre das hier eine sehr günstige und solide Lösung: ASRock FM2A68M-HD+ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das ist zwar Sockel FM2+. aber abwärtskompatibel zu Deiner FM2-CPU. Es hat USB3.0 extern und intern, 4x SATA3, also perfekt für SSDs. Eine SSD solltest du unbedingt mitbestellen, wenn du noch keine hast, und Windows drauf installieren, das wird den PC gefühlt 10x so schnell machen. Und 120GB reichen dicke für Windows und alle Programme plus einiges an Daten, kosten 40€ ADATA Premier SP550 120GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Batze (13. August 2016)

@Herbboy,
ja man müsste wissen was er überhaupt mit dem Rechner macht. Gaming wohl eher nicht. Denn, da stimmst du mir wohl zu, in ein FM2 (+) Board jetzt noch zu investieren lohnt nicht, überhaupt nicht. Da brauch er auch keine SSD Platte dann.
Ansonsten könnte er sich ja mal melden wenn er einen ziemlich besseren Office PC, Grund PC braucht, hab da noch einen Top 2 Kerner Intel (3.16) mit 6 GB Ram und ASUS Top Board wo auch noch, je nach Grafikkarte alle Spiele die nicht zwingend einen 4 Kerner brauchen noch alles in High End läuft.
Mal sehen ob er sich noch mal meldet zu diesem Thread, denn die System Zusammenstellung die er da angegeben hat gibt schon einige Fragen auf.



> Bei RAM oder CPU würde das Board normalerweise zumindest kurz anlaufen und erst dann "meckern" oder abschalten.


Stimmt nicht ganz, ist die CPU komplett kaputt meldet sich auch das Board überhaupt nicht. Ist die CPU oder Teile davon nicht korrekt, z.B. Spannungsversorgung, Lüfter geht nicht richtig usw. oder ähnliches dann gibt es was zu hören (Piep)


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2016)

Batze;9999261. Da brauch er auch keine SSD Platte dann.;-) [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> "Brauchen" nicht, aber es ist eine sinnvolle Sache, denn das macht einfach den Alltag viel angenehmer. Es sogar so, dass es EHER für den Alltag und Büro-Kram Sinn macht als für Games...  Ich hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis sowie dem meiner Eltern in den letzten 12 Monaten 5-6 Leuten ne SSD eingebaut in reine Büro-PCs oder Laptops, die waren alle begeistert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Batze (13. August 2016)

Klar macht eine SSD den Alltag angenehmer, keine Frage.
Aber ich denke unser Thread Ersteller hat ein anderes Problemchen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Klar macht eine SSD den Alltag angenehmer, keine Frage.
> Aber ich denke unser Thread Ersteller hat ein anderes Problemchen.


  oh man...  Es ist doch nur ein Zusatz-Tipp, fallls er sowieso eine neues Board bestellen wird und dann bei der Gelegenheit halt ne SSD mitbestellen könnte. Windows sollte er ja nach nem Boardwechsel eh neu installieren.


----------



## Batze (13. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> oh man...  Es ist doch nur ein Zusatz-Tipp, fallls er sowieso eine neues Board bestellen wird und dann bei der Gelegenheit halt ne SSD mitbestellen könnte. Windows sollte er ja nach nem Boardwechsel eh neu installieren.


Was anderes habe ich auch nicht gemeint. Reg dich doch nicht immer so auf wenn ich dich mal, sagen wir mal berichtige.


----------



## derphil89 (20. August 2016)

Hi, erstmal Danke für die Hilfen.  Wie immer ist dieses Forum ein Segen! 

Die Hilfen von Batze aus #2 hatte ich z.T. bereits so getestet bzw. die Tests nachgeholt. Es ist definitiv CPU oder Motherboard. 

Zum Betriebssystem: Es wurde 32 Bit mal bestellt, aber 64 Bit lief auf dem Rechner. 

Anforderungen des PCs: Dieser wurde aktuell schon für Spiele genutzt, u.a. für League of Legens, Ark, Minecraft, RocketLeague, Team Fortress und vielleicht demnächst noch Fifa. Bis auf das letzte Spiel also alles auch keine Spiele, die in meinen Augen Highend-Performance benötigen.

Der preisliche Rahmen sollte (inkl. SSD) 100 € nicht überschreiten. 

Aber dazu eine Frage: Die 128GB von ADATA ist bereits eine SSD. Oder sollte ich eine andere einbauen?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn Du nichts "besonderes" brauchst, dann wäre das hier eine sehr günstige und solide Lösung: ASRock FM2A68M-HD+ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das ist zwar Sockel FM2+. aber abwärtskompatibel zu Deiner FM2-CPU. Es hat USB3.0 extern und intern, 4x SATA3, also perfekt für SSDs. Eine SSD solltest du unbedingt mitbestellen, wenn du noch keine hast, und Windows drauf installieren, das wird den PC gefühlt 10x so schnell machen. Und 120GB reichen dicke für Windows und alle Programme plus einiges an Daten, kosten 40€ ADATA Premier SP550 120GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wäre das mit dem oben angegebenen Anforderungsprofil kompatibel? Ansonsten würde ich diese Lösung - auch preislich - stark favorisieren.  Wobei ich statt der SSD, die ich ja schon eingebaut habe, eher noch eine weitere kostengünstige Festplatte mit möglichst viel Speicher zur Ablage.

Nochmal zum Abschluss eine vielleicht dumme Frage: Ein gelbes Lämpchen leuchtet, sobald Strom fließt. Hat das irgendwas zu bedeuten?! 
War noch was offen zu meiner Systemzusammenstellung? 

Und macht es Sinn das Problem zu beheben oder mit einem Budget von 300 € einen komplett neuen Rechner anzupeilen?

Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2016)

Ach so, hast schon eine SSD? Das hab ich übersehen...  also: du könntest das Board nehmen, was ich nannte, aber wenn dann am Ende doch die CPU defekt ist, nutzt das nix. Für 300€ würdest du wiederum zB das hier bekommen:

Intel Core i3-4160, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80646I34160)  schneller als Deine aktuelle CPU
ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ)  völlig ausreichendes Mainboard
RAM: da nimmst du einfach das alte RAM, das passt
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-70601-10M) die ist extra recht kurz, da ich nicht weiß, ob du vlt ein sehr kleines Gehäuse hast.  UND wichtig: die braucht keinen extra Stromstecker, denn du hast nur ein 300W-Netzteil, was zwar ein Markenmodell ist, aber es hat keine PCIe-Stecker. Für eine stärkere Karte müsste man wohl ein anderes nehmen... 

Damit hättest du aber trotzdem für 250€ eine RIESENsteigerung. Und die Grafikkarte reicht locker auch für moderne Games zumindest auf niedrigen und mittleren Details, und so was wie Fifa wohl auf hoch bis Max. 


Oder auch als CPU einen FX-8320E von AMD, der wäre dann schneller, hat 8 Kerne (der Core i3 hat 2 Kerne, aber 4 "Threads", ist quasi ein Vierkerner) aber da bin ich nicht sicher, ob es mit dem Strombedarf noch klappt, weil die AMD-FX-CPUs mehr brauchen als die Intel Core i3...  und man bräuchte dann halt ein anderes Board, zB das hier ASRock 970M Pro3 (90-MXGXE0-A0UAYZ)  in der Summe wäre das teurer, aber mit der GTX 750 Ti trotzdem noch unter 300€.


----------



## derphil89 (21. August 2016)

Vielen Dank. Haben uns nach Absprache für die erste Variante entschieden. Danke für die grandiose Hilfe!


----------

